# 12-07-08



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Snow flakes the size of a small german sheppard!









Wasn't planing on plow when I went out to go see Mr Tim Horton, but there was a little bit more snow in town then at home. Snowing pretty good right now, still calling for another 10-15 cms maybe, have to wait and see what comes out of it. I will post up some real plowing pictures if we get anymore snow.

Enjoy,

Freddy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

well at least somebody got to plow something this 'storm'. nothing more than a heavy dusting here.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

06HD BOSS;665484 said:


> well at least somebody got to plow something this 'storm'. nothing more than a heavy dusting here.


I don't know if it really needed plowed yet, but everyone else was plowing in town getting ready for Sunday shoppers so I didn't want to be left out. 

Freddy


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice trucks..

Nice pics.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great pics!:waving:


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

leaving for round two:


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

A Tim Hortons is never far!!!

















Returning home from round two:









Plowing buddy:









Snowfall warning was issued by Environment Canada at 3:00 PM AST, could see another 20cms before the storm is done. Probably be more pictures to follow.

Freddy


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet looks liek you had some fun


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

glad to see you got some pics of this awesome storm!! a little sticky tho...my first time out went good except busted out back tailight in a real tight driveway i have. No damage to the brick wall tho. Nice trucks by the way


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good fred how do you like that sight for the boss ? nice set up almost like mine LOL


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

mike psd;666540 said:


> looks good fred how do you like that sight for the boss ? nice set up almost like mine LOL


Well to be truthful pretty much useless, the target sticker was on the plow already when I got it so it isn't in the right place when trying to drive into the plow. After I looked at the pictures it does line up when the plow is hooked up. By the way I'm still waiting for you to trade trucks with me. I want the PSD!

Freddy


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Great pics and video clip Freddy!! Makes me want to go play in the snow. :bluebounc


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

you guys are probably getting tired of the pictures, but I had a co-piloting most of the storm so we got a ton of pictures.

Best way to start the morning!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

My awsome camera work





Thats all for this storm, thanks for looking!

Freddy


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very good Fred now you need some boss wings


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

haha in the last video were u clapping along with the music? i think thats what i heard. haha


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ahhh good ole Fox pretty bad when I prefer that station to any from Saint John 

Least you got some plowable white stuff,down here we just salted


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

murray83;667913 said:


> Ahhh good ole Fox pretty bad when I prefer that station to any from Saint John
> 
> Least you got some plowable white stuff,down here we just salted


hey, and saint john is better then anything we can get here

we had rain all day sunday, then turned to snow around 11pm. it was wet, heavy and messy in the am, then as soon as you plowed, what was left turned to ice.... that with snow squall's all day it never got any better

nice pics


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice pics love your ford keep those beatiful snow pics coming!!


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

06HD BOSS;665484 said:


> well at least somebody got to plow something this 'storm'. nothing more than a heavy dusting here.


Yeah no kidding. The way it started though it looked like it might keep coming but by 1 it had passed.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES AND VIDS KEEP EM COMIN :bluebounc*


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

murray83;667913 said:


> Ahhh good ole Fox pretty bad when I prefer that station to any from Saint John
> 
> Least you got some plowable white stuff,down here we just salted


You can't beat the Fox in the morning, Freddy Mac is hilarious. I listen to your country station once in a while 94.1 or what ever it is.

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated!

Freddy


----------

